# not sure how to split juxebox speakers



## Kimmi4343 (Sep 24, 2010)

in a nutshell... I am looking for a way to just slipt the speaker wires to a aux box so i can hook up my Ipod to our old juxebox system. I am not looking for anything complicated where the radio turns off when people play music. I just want to know if there is something i could hook between the wires so I can hook my ipod but wont interrupt the sound when people do play the juxebox.

I hope I made some sense. Sorry a head of time if I dont. Thanks! :wave:


----------



## ShaneMcBride (Oct 5, 2010)

Problem is your not going to get much if any sound out of the speakers if you spliced a 1/8" plug into the speaker leads.

You need to go through the amplifier and that could be tricky and dangerous. I would look around and see if you can find where the source (is this a CD Jukebox?) connects in. See if you can connect before the amp section. I don't know. It would be nice if the Juke had a external input. But that would be too easy.


----------

